# Awesome place to buy custom gauge strings!



## EverDream (May 21, 2005)

If you're like me, you need to buy a custom set of gauges for your guitar for the tuning and tension you desire, unfortunetely it's very hard to come across one that's perfect for you in an already made set.

But fortunetely I have found a site that let's you order custom single strings from big name Manufacturers, like D'Addario, GHS, Ernie Ball, Elixir, DR, and even has some classical nylon, bass guitar, stringed instruments, baritone sets.

This is a place located in New Hampshire, USA and so I'm not exactly sure if they ship to different countries (but definitely check them out because they might!)

This wonderful site where I have always bought my strings since I found out about them is: http://www.juststrings.com 

For example once I handpicked my own string gauges for my 7 string, and later I found out this was too tight for me, but to show my example of how you can choose exactly what you want, this set I got is a perfect example.

it was .011 .015 .021w .030 .039 .052 .068 (this probably would be good for A tuning on a 25.5" 7 string or shorter, but on my Schecter C7 Blackjack, it was a bit tight, probably on that (it's 26.5") it would have been better tuned to G (not drop G but G tuning).

Some of the features they have are the ability to choose plain strings as low as .007 and as high as .026 (D'Addario), and wound strings as low as .018 (D'Addario as well) and as high as .090 for regular guitar strings (I think Ernie Ball makes the .090)

Bass strings I'm not sure exactly how low or high on plain strings, or how low on wound strings, but I've seen wound ones as high as .145!

So yes, definitely check this site out, as a lot of you may have never heard of it, if you like to order strings online, you may never go back to ordering anywhere else again! 

Rock on!


----------



## Mind Riot (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I've been thinking I might go with custom guage strings one of these days!


----------



## eleven59 (May 22, 2005)

I don't think _anyone_ makes plain bass strings...


----------



## dpm (May 22, 2005)

I'm using a .145 for a low B on my OLP, it kicks ass


----------



## dpm (May 22, 2005)

btw have you seen the .165 and .195's Conklin sells. I think they're SIT's.


----------



## Regor (May 22, 2005)

I've been ordering strings from them for a while, altho not single strings. Just that nobody around here carries DM 9-46 or the 7-string set thereof.

How expensive though is it to buy individual strings to make up your sets?


----------



## Digital Black (May 22, 2005)

I knew about this site for a while . Never tried it though. I might give it a shot soon..


----------



## Rev2010 (May 22, 2005)

EverDream said:


> it was .011 .015 .021w .030 .039 .052 .068 (this probably would be good for A tuning on a 25.5" 7 string or shorter, but on my Schecter C7 Blackjack, it was a bit tight



Just a heads up, yeah that guage is way too heavy for the C7 even for tuning down to "A". If you're tuning down to "A" then try 11-62. If you're not tuning down then try 10-58. As you found out the extra tension due to the extended length makes a big difference in the guage used.


Rev.


----------



## EverDream (May 22, 2005)

Regor said:


> How expensive though is it to buy individual strings to make up your sets?



Well it varies on manufacturer, of course the thicker the strings the more they cost, and the final price will vary based on what gauges you choose, but after shipping my last 2 sets I ordered came to about 17 dollars, but those were thick heavy ones, and the thick ones cost a lot, so I can't really answer for the normal gauges. Of course ordering single gauges is usually for people who the proper gauge is needed even if it costs more, if you can find a premade set that suits you, that would almost always be cheaper, but for some people (like me), the premade sets don't work for the tunings you're doing, then you have to order custom singles at a sacrifice of price 

But yeah, I failed to mention in my description... they also sell regular sets that you can buy anywhere, and then they also sell bulk packages of single strings!


----------



## EverDream (May 22, 2005)

Rev2010 said:


> Just a heads up, yeah that guage is way too heavy for the C7 even for tuning down to "A". If you're tuning down to "A" then try 11-62. If you're not tuning down then try 10-58. As you found out the extra tension due to the extended length makes a big difference in the guage used.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Well, I've already found the proper set for me for A tuning (and now even Drop G) and that's the normal .010 - .046 plus a low .060. .011 through .062 would be good too for like heavy rhythm stuff with nice resistance, but I like to be able to do easy bends, so that's why I use the .010 through .060, and so far it's been resistant enough for me to be rhythmy too


----------



## eleven59 (May 22, 2005)

I just buy D'Addario 10-52s and buy a .065 bass string for the low-B. All found at my local shop. (and I put duct tape over my extra ball that hangs out in the back so I don't catch it on anything  )


----------



## Matt (May 23, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I don't think _anyone_ makes plain bass strings...



Yeah the string company that conklin uses do. They use plain strings on the 8 and 9 string basses. I forget what company it is though.


----------



## EverDream (May 23, 2005)

Matt said:


> Yeah the string company that conklin uses do. They use plain strings on the 8 and 9 string basses. I forget what company it is though.



I think SIT Strings make them.


----------



## grimmchaos (May 23, 2005)

I've ordered from them before, and they are great. Fast service, quick shipping, and the prices are cheap to boot too. Some of my local stores charge up to 7 bucks for a pack of DR's, but they are under $5 at juststrings.


----------



## darren (May 23, 2005)

I've been buying from juststrings.com for ages. I use GHS Boomers GBM (.010 to .052) with a single .070 for my low B/A.


----------



## Drew (May 23, 2005)

I've also been using them basically forever, first because they were the only place I could find individual guage elixers, and then out of habit amd because they just generally rock. 

Their bulk unwound strings are quite good, actually, but I've never tried their wound. 

-D


----------



## Ancestor (May 28, 2005)

Hmm... the 70 in the Zakk Wylde Lo tuned Boomerz is much cheaper than js.com. I get the entire set through musicians friend for 3.99. I toss in a 46 out of the pile that I've accumulated and tune down to G on my Blackjack. The tension is not exactly where I'd like it, but it's close enough.

I purchased some unwound 22s from MF, but most of the time I can't afford a custom set. My strings have to come in at under 5 dollars to be anywhere near cost effective. I recently switched to the MF brand set of 10's for my Jackson. They're under 3 dollars a set, so I can afford to change them when I need to... about once a week. 

*edited to delete erroneous statement concerning GHS medium seven string set*


----------

